# getting the most for you buck



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

With the price of good line so high anymore I hated to waste the good line on the spool, I was only using 1/3 of the line. So I started spooling my fireline from one reel right on to another one, all the line you cast with is then brand new again and your getting 2 spools for the price of one. the line you were ready to get rid of is burried on the spool.


----------



## jester (Jul 30, 2016)

That's a really good idea - thanks for sharing.


----------



## patrickh44231 (Jul 13, 2014)

jester said:


> That's a really good idea - thanks for sharing.


I gotta try this!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great idea, been doing this for years, also with braids,(and yes, I'm Frugal!) Light, particularly sunlight, is not a friend to fishing line and the line under several wraps of old line hasn't had as much light exposure so imo, it's like putting "new" line on. You can put it back on the same reel by tying off the the bad end, put your drag on lowest position and walk around your house(outside!) with your rod perpendicular to the line direction and coming directly out of the reel(not thru the guides)! This eliminates/minimizes the "curling/twisting" of the line which might be nearly impossible to put back on the reel. If you do it reel-to-reel, make sure it's going on the second reel exactly the same direction it's coming off the first one! Some folks never get this quite right so if the line is twisted, next time out on the boat, let the line out behind a moving boat(nothing on the end of the line!) Run about half the line(or more) off the reel for a few minutes at slow to medium speed. This will un-twist the line and put it back on the reel in good shape as you reel it back in.


----------

